# How is Joe Biden as a President?



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Aug 31, 2021)

So since Joe Biden is almost through with his first year, I just wanted to get an idea of what people really think of him as President of the United States of America. To beef up this thread, I figured I'd go ahead & go over a few of Biden's accomplishments.


Shut down the Keystone pipeline (now in lawsuit) and cost 40,000 jobs between Canada & the United States
Helped to cause oil prices skyrocket, begged OPEC to produce more oil
Tried to stop construction of the Southern border wall (failed, still in progress)
Allowed millions of illegal immigrants to cross the border
Botched the withdrawal process of the longest running war in United States history, allowing United States civilians, service dogs & Afghan collaborators to get left behind at the mercy of ISIS & the Taliban, bigger embarrassment than Saigon (muh photo op)
Got 13 marines & countless civilians killed with said botched withdrawal
Failed to forgive student loan debt, didn't even try, lied outright
Extended eviction moratorium illegally, was slapped down by Supreme Court twice, still ignores them
Treated the deaths of the 13 marines like trash, kept checking his watch & blowing off parents of dead marines yelling at him during cadaver transfer
Runs away from press when they ask him questions that are not on his prepped Q&A list
Made diversity training a priority in the military, causing the Navy to destroy one of its own warships, cause two naval collisions & surrender a Navy boat to Iran


----------



## eDove (Aug 31, 2021)

He's not even the President, he's a drugged-out marionette being puppeteered by people behind the scenes. I don't believe he made any of these abysmal decisions on his own. He's an easily disposed scapegoat for the time being that they're setting up to fail (at least in my opinion).


----------



## tehpope (Aug 31, 2021)

The shitlibs who back anyone blue are basically refusing to acknowledge that there's even a fire.

Any sane person's response:


----------



## The Big O (Aug 31, 2021)

Everything the Deep State/Globohomo propaganda mills tried to pin on Trump has pretty much been accomplished under this senile puppet. He's a figurehead at best, a fucking impostor at worst, and we're a nation hijacked by genuine forces of evil. Any choice other than "shit" and you are basically kidding yourself or an edgelord.


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Aug 31, 2021)

He sucks, but good as a president - for accelerlist reason lol, fuck the USA.


----------



## winterfag (Aug 31, 2021)

I dislike most presidents, but he's the first one I actively pity. What a shitshow


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 31, 2021)

At least he doesn't write mean tweets.


----------



## Shokaract (Aug 31, 2021)

Amazing, I thought he wouldn't be as fun to watch as Trump. Boy was I wrong, he provides top tier entertainment.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Aug 31, 2021)

Even worse than Jimmy Carter.
At least he's White, though.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Aug 31, 2021)

I dunno man, him sleeping through the Israeli PM's speech was based.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Aug 31, 2021)

If we're going by the standards of a national leader in general, he's shit.  If we go by standards for an elected leader, he's mediocre.  Elected leaders in general are shit.  If anyone ever bothers to read history they'll find that the overwhelming majority of good leaders, military or civic, were not elected.  The few good leaders who were elected have to have massive asterisks next to "elected."  

E.g. Julius Caesar.  Technically elected, but not really.  He basically took the reins of power from a "republic" which would have honestly already have been better described as an aristocracy.
E.g. just for one closer to home, President Jackson.  Was he elected?  Sure.  Did he pretty much just say "lol fuck off" to the republic when he got in and then did whatever he wanted?  Obviously.  

By default, an elected leader is always going to be benefited more by retaining popularity, than what they will benefit from actually making wise or moral decisions.  This is why Trump pardoned a bunch of nigger rappers instead of his own most ardent supporters prior to him leaving office.  The obvious morally correct thing would have been to pardon the people who were wronged as a direct result of supporting him.  The politically smart move was to leave the aforementioned people to their fates and to instead pardon people who have influence in nigger culture, which is currently the favored culture of the US.


----------



## WULULULULU (Aug 31, 2021)

Biden a shit but the other leaders abroad are a bigger fucking mess.


----------



## Ted_Logan (Aug 31, 2021)

Biden the one that cheated his ass in to office as a president? Hahahahaha! Your serious? Well I say the most worst president ever and don't ya dare back up Harris anything she touches will turn in to a big Forest fire. 

Power level ahead

As a socali native having harries turning in to president is a worst idea ever cus what she did back commiefonia and why now it's one big ass woke dumpster fire.


----------



## Joe Swanson (Aug 31, 2021)

Because the Democrats needed to run a white man to at least project that they had distanced themselves from the ideology of "fuck whitey" that they adopted late in the Obama administration


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Aug 31, 2021)

Joe Biden is a symptom of America's decline, but other than accelerating the decline he's not even going to be remembered at all I imagine.

He's an attempt at rallying people around a center of American Ideals and Values which just don't exist anymore.  They say that a man is who he is because of what was going on when he was 20_—_and Joe was 20 in 1962.  JFK was president and Vietnam was still beginning, I think 10,000 men at the most.  His America is the America of a 1950's childhood grown up but not yet horrified by endless nation-building and freedom-mongering in Vietnam.  The Cuban missile crisis happened in 1962, but there were adults in the room at the White House who handled it and the American people were right to trust them.  This is his idea of America at its core.  30% of women were employed as the American family still trusted the man of the house.

But do Gays and Blacks want to live in 1962?  Could any government under America's affirmative action campaigns really be trusted to be staffed by top men handling things maturely?  How about the media, or the military, or the infrastructure, or private society?  Are those at all near their 1962 levels, or have they all gone thoroughly to shit?  Does that America exist at all anymore, and given demographics and trend-lines are things moving toward anything close to a high point of stability or (laughably) some golden age?  Are we moving to simpler times, when money went as far as it should and a young couple could afford a starter home on a just husband's salary? Where women were employed only while they were single?

This is no mental picture of America to rally Americans around by some speech.  You would be laughed at for suggesting any of these were possible today given America's decline. _It's Over._

What could even become a center of American Politics?  Liberalism and Progressivism?  Gay marriage and abortion_—Are they the agreed-upon core of America?_  I don't think any shared central ideals exists any more, other than a feeling of cowardice at where we are going now that we lack anything to bring America together.  We have only the ideals of the degenerates, and a bunch of conservatives who conserve nothing because they want the degenerates to look fondly on them_—_conservatives who desire most for 2021's hollywood to think of them as 'cool' and 'popular' in our fallen age where first pedophilia is being normalized, second parents are being pressured into protecting their children less and less, and finally as kids are encouraged to consent to adult things more and more.  What a hero Ben Shapiro is, he won't be complaining tiredly about even worse things next year and how they're also unsustainable!  At least the degenerates surprise you with their thinking.

Without a center to rally around while one party is shrieking and howling for more sexuality and subsidies or they'll burn the town down, the rest of society quietly pretends nothing is wrong and that the Left will stop any day now or that the Antifa are "just an idea".  Whatever needs to be believed so that they can live their lives in peace, regardless of if it is true or that increasingly America will become harder and harder to live in.  There is only admitting America is broken, and either shutting up and hoping the Left will leave you alone, or reducing the political to the existential distinction between friend and enemy and picking a side.

Joe Biden is the false hope that deescalation is possible, but what could a normal America be in 2021?  What are the radical Homosexual rights, and the normal?  What are the radical Education reform efforts, and the normal schooling?  What are the radical changes to the military, and the normal recruitment?  What are the radical World Economic Forum plots against America, and the normal workings of Modern Capitalism?  Biden cannot even admit that the Left are extremists!  Everything is tainted, and no two people can agree on what to put in the normal category and what to put instead in the category of reforms that aren't going to work.

I increasingly believe that there is only a choice to collapse in 2070, as the cowardice of optimism shackles conservative discussion into a steady decline.  Or a choice to plan for the occurrence of another Civil War in 2030-2040 because even the media one day won't be able to discuss what is directly happening outside their doors without such thought terminating cliches or social constructs about how everything the left doesn't like is a social construct that you cannot even understand them_—_so "High Trust" society breaks a little at a time slowly down the years but somewhere perhaps small parallel-societies keep the American Dream and freedom alive in small corners of America long enough to survive what we cannot even admit is the coming death of America or at least American prosperity.

Joe Biden is a reminder of sad things.


----------



## I-chi (Aug 31, 2021)

Radically entertaining, and terribly depressing. Not in the sense that I feel a shred of pity for him and his current state of affairs; no, I wish nothing less than the most humiliating and undignified closure to the mistake that was his entire life. I know it won't make the absolute scum controlling him so much as bat an eye, but I want it anyway. 

Mostly because I know a fair bit of people who will be deeply, traumatically affected by his loss. I would like hold their heads and force them to watch the decrepit ghoul they voted in, and see if they can tell themselves he isn't a cheat and a fraud. And if he truly isn't? Then I *hate* my fellow countrymen. I hate them for the future they've stolen from me and future generations with each disaster that passes due to Joe's astounding incompetence. I hate them for the fat, doughy-eyed nigger-cattle they all are; they deserve all the hard times coming to them, and all I have left is the will to ensure I'm not dragged down with them.

Fuck this gay, retarded, faggot country and every gay, retarded faggot crawling through its shit-riddled corpse.


----------



## CHARizard (Aug 31, 2021)

I went from not really liking Trump, to fully hoping for a red wave next election cycle. Even my most die hard blue friends are now regretting their choice.


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 31, 2021)

Basically everything the media categorized Trump to be, but WORSE. The man can't even be coherent for a minute unless he's insulting somebody. He's a dying animated corpse that kills everything he touches.


----------



## celebrityskin (Aug 31, 2021)

Joe Swanson said:


> Because the Democrats needed to run a white man to at least project that they had distanced themselves from the ideology of "fuck whitey" that they adopted late in the Obama administration


It's hilarious to me that the primary had multiple women, a gay man, multiple black men/women, an asian man, a latino man, a half-samoan hindu etc. yet the _registered voters_ of the party of woke picked a 78 year old white guy from Delaware. That's like working at a strip club and a room full of horny men boo you off the stage and say they'd rather go home and watch TV.


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 31, 2021)

celebrityskin said:


> It's hilarious to me that the primary had multiple women, a gay man, multiple black men/women, an asian man, a latino man, a half-samoan hindu etc. yet the _registered voters_ of the party of woke picked a 78 year old white guy from Delaware. That's like working at a strip club and a room full of horny men boo you off the stage and say they'd rather go home and watch TV.


Even worse is his VP pick was a "Black woman" responsible for the incarceration of several Black people in America.


----------



## Jeff Heaney (Aug 31, 2021)

As a friend of mine said, 'Biden's worst day is better than Trump's best'. Part of me is glad politics is slowly becoming boring again. It's hilarious people are pissed off at him looking at his watch, particularly considering his predecessor's atrocious comments about war veterans. 2024 is impossible to predict, although if I was staking money on it, I'd say it'll be some George W. Bush neocon. Liberals will scream about how racist he is, conservatives will generally approve, Qtards will grin and bear it with no alternative.

I doubt Trump will run again. If he tries there'll be some scandal he could have brushed off in 2016, but not 2024. GOP is stupid, but not retarded, and the Donald has outlived his usefulness. This isn't the 1880s, when a President loses, they don't come back.

As a side note, it was hilarious seeing people anticipating another run last year. Hers will go down as one of the worst presidential campaigns in living memory.


----------



## jje100010001 (Aug 31, 2021)

Shokaract said:


> Amazing, I thought he wouldn't be as fun to watch as Trump. Boy was I wrong, he provides top tier entertainment.


The issue is that he would be far more entertaining to watch if he weren't backed by a simultaneously hostile and arrogant administration and bureaucracy that has every intent of making every citizen comply to their ideas no matter the cost. As much as they pushed the idea of a fascist Trump, he never really was like this.

As of now, he's funny as a doddering old man in a clear mental decline, but then the horror sets in as you realize how rotten the administrative state is.



Celestial Being said:


> I went from not really liking Trump, to fully hoping for a red wave next election cycle. Even my most die hard blue friends are now regretting their choice.


It's like what others said- Trump is not a good man, nor a particularly great president, but his main virtue was in being revelatory- in that it took a lot to take him down, and in doing so, the powers to be revealed how shoddy media and democracy is in the US.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Aug 31, 2021)

I-chi said:


> Mostly because I know a fair bit of people who will be deeply, traumatically affected by his loss. I would like hold their heads and force them to watch the decrepit ghoul they voted in, and see if they can tell themselves he isn't a cheat and a fraud. And if he truly isn't? Then I *hate* my fellow countrymen. I hate them for the future they've stolen from me




Hi Moviebob.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Aug 31, 2021)

Wait til China straight mogs him in the next couple months. I wonder if he will cross 1000 service members killed in a single term...haven't had that in decades.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Aug 31, 2021)

Randall Fragg said:


> View attachment 2498720
> Hi Moviebob.


I'll admit that I haven't followed the movie blob thread that much, but I think I'm about to start.


----------



## Divine right to rule (Aug 31, 2021)

What makes a good american president, anyways?
Most of the popular presidents that are revered by the whole spectrum were warmongering imperialists.
Ones who helped the economy and kept your army home are not remembered by the masses.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Aug 31, 2021)

a joke


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Aug 31, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> Joe Biden is a symptom of America's decline, but other than accelerating the decline he's not even going to be remembered at all I imagine.
> 
> He's an attempt at rallying people around a center of American Ideals and Values which just don't exist anymore.  They say that a man is who he is because of what was going on when he was 20_—_and Joe was 20 in 1962.  JFK was president and Vietnam was still beginning, I think 10,000 men at the most.  His America is the America of a 1950's childhood grown up but not yet horrified by endless nation-building and freedom-mongering in Vietnam.  The Cuban missile crisis happened in 1962, but there were adults in the room at the White House who handled it and the American people were right to trust them.  This is his idea of America at its core.  30% of women were employed as the American family still trusted the man of the house.
> 
> ...


Folk will remember Joe at least once more when in the following years after the patriach's demise, his boy Hunter will go on a cokemeth induced shotgun massacre at a strip club or some shit, screaming that he's killing demons and shit.


----------



## jason analberg (Aug 31, 2021)

Hax


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Aug 31, 2021)

Can we judge him by a standard of a president of a country whose goal is to collapse the USA? He'd be pretty top tier by that standard.


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Aug 31, 2021)

Well, so far in the span of 7 months he's managed to be dunked on by Russia, China, the Taliban and even the_ UK_.


----------



## I-chi (Aug 31, 2021)

Randall Fragg said:


>




Good effort though.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Aug 31, 2021)

The committee that rules in his stead is shit. Biden himself is doing a bangup job of shitting his diaper and sucking on Matchbox cars.


----------



## Cabelaz (Sep 2, 2021)

Guys don't worry I'm running in 24' and I'll save the west


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Sep 2, 2021)

At this point, Joe Biden qualifies as a lolcow in his own right.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Sep 2, 2021)

Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> At this point, Joe Biden qualifies as a lolcow in his own right.



Every president since JFK is a lolcow.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Sep 2, 2021)

Smug Chuckler said:


> Every president since JFK is a lolcow.


As OP noted, in seven months, Biden has reduced America to Americucks to the Talichads. That's a level of lolcowdom that Trump doesn't match. Biden's page is over 2000 pages while Trump's is at 120. One has more lolmilk than the other.

Also JFK is a spergecow.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Sep 2, 2021)

I need a poll option that's worse than shit, because he's somehow gone well above and beyond my expectations when it comes to running this country into the ground. If I didn't want that already, I'd be very upset.


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Sep 3, 2021)

All government is inherently evil. I hated trump for a minute & I miss him, bring him back.  Orange man not so bad.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Sep 3, 2021)

Although I'm not even American, to say I despise Biden for how poorly his administration handled the Afghanistan situation would be the understatement of the century.

Deciding to go back on an already-agreed withdrawal date for no other reason than a mixture of spite towards the previous administration and for the positive press of having the withdrawal date be 9/11? Leaving behind massive amounts of supplies for the Taliban to get their hands on, because the forces that were meant to defend them weren't even paid by the government you backed? Not communicating with your allies in Afghanistan for entire days while the country collapses around them? It's like every single possible mistake he could make, he did. If there's someone behind the curtain pulling the strings, they're probably also some degree of exceptional as well - surely the freemasons can send some people that have a collective IQ above room temperature to puppet him instead?


----------



## General Disarray (Sep 3, 2021)

Q:  How is Joe Biden as a President?​
A:   How is Joe Biden as a President?​


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Sep 3, 2021)

He's amazing.....couldn't be any better. His poops are inoffensive.....sorrry, I was saying that about my dog.


----------



## Kornula (Sep 3, 2021)

In his first month he signed ..what..50 executive orders? Most of them removing all the good works Trump actually tried to get in. 

Shutting down keystone pipeline to appease a handful of hippies?

...and we have Afghanistan. 

Not one day in office has he helped make anyone's life better at all.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 3, 2021)

The best thing Biden's done for the economy is ensure that everyone who bought this bumper sticker is really getting their money's worth:


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Sep 3, 2021)

Celestial Being said:


> I went from not really liking Trump, to fully hoping for a red wave next election cycle. Even my most die hard blue friends are now regretting their choice.


Leftists are NOT your friends. Recognise and accept that fact.


----------



## axfaxf (Sep 3, 2021)

Besides being President-Elect instead of actually elected, this nifty meme showed me why Sleepy Joe wasn´t just a shift from the GEOTUS Shitposter to a mainstream and corrupt politician :




This dude has always been about war and now he´s got one. Deus Vult!


----------



## RussianParasite (Sep 3, 2021)

Lol, while I don’t care for Biden I sometimes think that this place might as well be Sean Hannity’s fainting couch.

You retards aren’t doing anything about the fact that “THE USA IS GOING TO HELL!” You post your shit here and chimp out online. That’s about it. Kill yourselves losers.


----------



## zero-who (Sep 3, 2021)

RussianParasite said:


> You post your shit here and chimp out online. That’s about it. Kill yourselves losers.


This is prime random.txt material.


----------



## RussianParasite (Sep 3, 2021)

WhoTheFuckIsZeroTwo said:


> This is prime random.txt material.


If this is made into random.txt I will die a happy Kiwi.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Sep 3, 2021)

“The most popular president in US history” is the definition of an oxymoron. The last popular presidents we had were either assasinated, injured, impeached or hired through affirmative action.



I’ll let you figure out which is which.



Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> At this point, Joe Biden qualifies as a lolcow in his own right.


Joe Biden has always been a lolcow, dating back since the 70’s. He even lied about his school educational record when he was trying to run for President the first time around.


----------



## potato in mah painus (Sep 3, 2021)

RussianParasite said:


> Lol, while I don’t care for Biden I sometimes think that this place might as well be Sean Hannity’s fainting couch.
> 
> You retards aren’t doing anything about the fact that “THE USA IS GOING TO HELL!” You post your shit here and chimp out online. That’s about it. Kill yourselves losers.


Its because we lost, there is nothing any of us can do as individuals that will stop the coming shit show. So shut your fucking mouth and enjoy the circus with the rest of us, the tickets are bought and paid for.


----------



## All Cops Are Based (Sep 3, 2021)

For more accurate results imagine all "poor" votes in "shit." They're only voting the second most negative option to feel independent and nonpartisan.


----------



## RussianParasite (Sep 3, 2021)

potato in mah painus said:


> Its because we lost, there is nothing any of us can do as individuals that will stop the coming shit show. So shut your fucking mouth and enjoy the circus with the rest of us, the tickets are bought and paid for.


That’s what I was trying to get at with my prior post (sorry if it didn’t come across that way). I’m here for the ride, and sperging out about what happens is silly. Enjoy the shitshow, and lol calm down.


----------



## Buttigieg2020 (Sep 3, 2021)

He could be better.
A certain member of his cabinet is great though.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Sep 5, 2021)

> Shut down the Keystone pipeline (now in lawsuit) and cost 40,000 jobs between Canada & the United States


Oil bad


> Helped to cause oil prices skyrocket, begged OPEC to produce more oil


People will start driving electric


> Tried to stop construction of the Southern border wall (failed, still in progress)


Wall is racist (he's workin' on it!)


> Allowed millions of illegal immigrants to cross the border


He's saving innocent women and children refugees escaping brutal gang violence


> Botched the withdrawal process of the longest running war in United States history, allowing United States civilians, service dogs & Afghan collaborators to get left behind at the mercy of ISIS & the Taliban, bigger embarrassment than Saigon (muh photo op)


Fuck sandrags lmao


> Got 13 marines & countless civilians killed with said botched withdrawal


It's what they signed up for, don't go to Afghanistan if you don't wana get blown up by terrorists


> Failed to forgive student loan debt, didn't even try, lied outright


Pay for your own damn school


> Extended eviction moratorium illegally, was slapped down by Supreme Court twice, still ignores them


John Roberts made his decision, now let him enforce it


> Treated the deaths of the 13 marines like trash, kept checking his watch & blowing off parents of dead marines yelling at him during cadaver transfer


I'd be bored too


> Runs away from press when they ask him questions that are not on his prepped Q&A list


Never talk to journos


> Made diversity training a priority in the military, causing the Navy to destroy one of its own warships, cause two naval collisions & surrender a Navy boat to Iran


Systemic racism is the real pandemic, there's no more important mission for our troops right now


----------



## Roast Chicken (Sep 6, 2021)

He's a ventriloquist dummy with a loose jaw and his puppeteers are so incompetent that they can't even manipulate him properly.


----------



## Dyn (Sep 6, 2021)

He's doing okay. He's not doing any worse than Trump or Obama tbh.


----------



## BiggerChungus (Sep 6, 2021)

I vote Mediocre because he's done the job every President's had since around WW1, act as a scapegoat and soak up the country's anger or admiration while the people who make actual decisions get ignored except when it suits their own ends. They get to do whatever they want while the President acts as the lightning rod of national consciousness. Everything he's done, and hasn't done, are orders handed to him from the other branches, who themselves get their instructions from the handful of lobbying interests that make up 95% of the government's cash flow.

Whether you love or hate a President, it's almost entirely a ceremonial job.


----------



## Linkola's IT Guy (Sep 6, 2021)

At first I was fairly indifferent. The Democrats basically admitted that he was a one-termer figurehead with Kamala as the real president. I thought that he wouldn't really do anything, as Trump and Obama had already shown that making your opponents sperg out has more to do with your image and culture war positions than your (usually minimal) policy.

However, now that he pulled us out of Afghanistan (which Trump promised to do) and shows no sign of changing his mind, I'm officially Ridin' With Biden. Cope harder MAGAtards.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Sep 8, 2021)

The last month has been hilarious in regards to people realizing the guy who looks and acts like a corpse also governs like a corpse.


----------



## Billy Beer (Sep 8, 2021)

When you understand that Biden isn't just the President of whatever the fuck America is nowadays, and see that he is a pawn in a globalist chess game, it all makes sense.

The pull out of Afghan wasn't a fuck up, it was perfectly timed and planned. That China is already making deals with the taliban, less than two weeks after America started to pull out, should tell you everything. 

A very, very big deal went down a few weeks ago, involving the mid-east, America and China. A deal so big, none of the allies (UK and Europe) were able to be in on the know. A G7 summit lasting less than 15 minutes between america and said Allies is another indicator. 

Your previous guy was called a Russian puppet, yet did wonders for your country. This new guy is called Beijing Biden and is now talking about bailing out the chinks with AMERICAN TAX DOLLARS. Never have i heard of tax from one country filtering in to another. 

Who runs america? The chinks. 

Biden is funny to laugh at. While some people hope he drops the N-bomb i hope he shits himself live.


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Sep 8, 2021)

He is honestly the worst President we've ever had in my life time by a huge margine and we aren't even through year one yet.

I just don't remember any other president failing and failing and failing over and over again. He's created so many disasters that I've forgotten about some of them already. I just got reminded of the Keystone Pipeline deal and I was like "Oh shit, that did happen!".

And this whole deal in Afghasnitan is the most stunning and embarassing failure I've ever seen from an administration.

Every president in their lifetime has their failures and their disasters. The first Bush raised taxes when he said he wouldn't, W Bush got us into the endless wars post 9/11, Clinton had the Lewinsky scandal and there were also things like the Vince Foster situation to cast suspicion on what goes on behind the scenes, and I remember Obama's adminstration being embroiled in 3 scandals all at the same time (Using the IRS to attack political enemies, NSA reveal thanks to Snowden, and the Benghzai fiasco), and Trump was just a three ring media circus the entire time he was in office.

But this Biden presidency is just a total exercise in incompetence. It makes me want to believe they are doing this on purpose as part of some evil conspiracy because I just can't believe a group of people can be this collectively stupid.

And to compound all of that, Biden is obviously in mental decline and anyone that doesn't agree is just lying to themselves. Say what you will about Clinton, W, Obama, or Trump (and Lord knows I could say plenty) they were exciting speakers with different traits, personalities, and charisma to make people believe in them. Watching Joe up there trying to speak is like watching a child with a man's body give his first oral report to a classroom.


----------



## raspberry mocha (Sep 8, 2021)

Couldn't have asked for a better fuck up, really. Call me when the Harris autogolpe begins, though.


----------



## Penrowe (Sep 8, 2021)

I'm not old enough to remember Carter so would be interesting to hear if we have any old fogies able to compare Eagle Claw with whatever the fuck the Kabul Kerfuffle will be known to history as.


----------



## Ed Special (Sep 8, 2021)

Economy's shit and the Afghanistan pullout was bungled, but on the other hand, he's continuing the trend of pulling the US out of stupid bullshit in the Middle East that the US has no business in and he's getting Right To Repair taken seriously. All in all, meh/10.


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Sep 12, 2021)

Easily the best president of my lifetime.  That's a very low bar, but he has done some good things:
1. He pulled out of Afghanistan, easily the most principled and brave thing a president has done in decades.  Yes, it was bungled, but it was necessary.  Trump couldn't do it despite of all his phony populist rhetoric because his ego couldn't handle it.  The American empire is on its way out and we should celebrate.
2. He at least supports the living wage, even if Manchin wants it dead on arrival.  Probably the most tangible way for the Democratic Party can support the working class and has actually gotten a large part of the party to rally around it.
3. He doesn't suck off fossil fuel companies.  Keystone Pipeline and fracking can go fuck themselves, and it's a relief that we actually have a president that isn't their slave.
4. He's re-entered the Paris Climate Accords and is actually working towards climate change mitigation for the first time ever.  Still too little, but anything short of degrowth is too little.

And yes, I know he's basically a vegetable at this point and a puppet for the corrupt DNC establishment.  I know his administration is basically neoliberalism embodied.  He's still better than Trump, Obama, Bush, and Clinton.  This is American politics we're talking about, we can't expect too much.


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 12, 2021)

Feel free to dissagree but I never thought Trump was that funny.

Joe is a comedic genius imo. The guy is really incredibly funny.


----------



## Some Badger (Sep 12, 2021)

Started out feeling pretty blasé towards Biden and just kinda expected this to be Obama's third term but with an added dash of insufferable identity politics. I have come to completely detest him now that we're seven months into his presidency. The vaccination mandates and his absolute contempt for the unvaccinated is what caused me to break, so watching governors like DeSantis and Abbott tell him to fuck off in the face of his EO gives me life. 

I'd rather deal with Biden for the next four years than Kamala though. Nobody likes Kamala Harris and the DNC is well aware of this.


----------



## SBG (Sep 12, 2021)

He's not actively bad as in trying to make life hell for everyone in stupid ways, so much as that he's going on auto-pilot as evidenced with the Afghan withdrawal. He messed that up enough that plans for the withdrawal that had been worked on for years seem to had been abandoned due to him trying to push it back seemingly just to avoid sticking to Trump's timetable. Which will result in a great big refugee crisis for a variety of countries that wasn't really necessary (major thing the establishment hated was Trump kept refusing to take in unlimited Afghans as part of the plans). 

The thing is, he probably didn't mean to fuck things up the way he did, he just blindly believed the military about their nonsensical claims about how things were going in Afghanistan and took the "let things run on auto-pilot" stance of letting the military just keep doing whatever it was it was doing. Which as we all know went to hell since the Taliban didn't take kindly to their agreement being disrespected and essentially kicked the US out. 

In Trump's first year, he pissed off a lot of people in the military including Mattis by talking to soldiers who had been on the ground in Afghanistan and suggesting the top brass try listening to them to get an idea of how they could decide what succeeding there even meant. Apparently in his second year the plans for withdrawal started up and continued on through his final year culminating in the deal with the Taliban about withdrawing. Speaking to those outside the top brass to find out what people on the ground are thinking is not something you could ever expect Biden to do. It would require personal initiative and an ability to respect people on the ground. 

Anyhow, you can also see this desire to let things go on auto-pilot with the shutting down of the pipeline. While the pipeline would've helped a great deal with jobs and cutting down on pollution, it would also have shaken up the trucking and railway industries, so rather than take a pro-environmental and pro-business stance Biden went with avoiding any changes at all so the environment can suffer.

With most of what Biden does, it's more about how little he really wants to do. He mostly seems interested in letting the leadership of various parts of the government just decide for themselves what they think is best and not pressuring them with any sort of positive guiding philosophy. Since we've seen how insane the military, DoJ, and alphabet agencies can be, it's probably not a great sign of what's to come as Biden is effectively going to let them all do whatever they want.


----------



## potato in mah painus (Sep 12, 2021)

TheProdigalStunna said:


> Easily the best president of my lifetime.  That's a very low bar, but he has done some good things:
> 1. He pulled out of Afghanistan, easily the most principled and brave thing a president has done in decades.  Yes, it was bungled, but it was necessary.  Trump couldn't do it despite of all his phony populist rhetoric because his ego couldn't handle it.  The American empire is on its way out and we should celebrate.
> 2. He at least supports the living wage, even if Manchin wants it dead on arrival.  Probably the most tangible way for the Democratic Party can support the working class and has actually gotten a large part of the party to rally around it.
> 3. He doesn't suck off fossil fuel companies.  Keystone Pipeline and fracking can go fuck themselves, and it's a relief that we actually have a president that isn't their slave.
> ...


Biden ripping up Trump's pull out plan and firing everyone that had a brain was the biggest contributor to everything going sideways, literally could have left it in place but no orange anything bad.

Living wage is getting pushed by the major corporations like Amazon hard, _because they won't need employees in the next 10 years_. They know their only competition can't compete with that, and making wage slave rates at $15-$20 a hour will make sure said competition dies.

Doesn't suck off fossil fuel companies, yet tries to push laws like green new deal which includes a_ complete ban on domestic extraction and refinement._  Giving foreign companies and OPEC a monopoly on oil production again.

Part of the planned part of the Paris Accords is a global carbon tax, collected and coordinated by the IMF. So you will now pay in a worst case scenario City, State, Federal, and GLOBAL taxes on all earnings. The latter of which will again, be run by the IMF which will have 0 oversight.

Go and read deeper into the things Biden supports, and you will find most of them rotten to the core and going against your own best interests.


----------



## Ishtar (Sep 13, 2021)

Biden's biggest problem is he more or less is a mouth piece of far less savory figures. The man himself is an empty mannequin. So I don't feel too much hostility towards him.


----------



## Pizza Munch (Sep 13, 2021)

I think he’s about what everyone was expecting. I mean- did anyone vote for him cuz they expected him to be a great leader? The poor man probably needs to be reminded where he is half the time


----------



## MasterMiller (Sep 14, 2021)

He is just really fucking boring to me. Standard, generic, politician. The only good thing he did was get us out of Afghanistan, but he certainly did not handle it well.

I hate Kamala a lot more than Biden.


----------



## Mr Snek (Sep 15, 2021)

He's about what I expected, another piece of shit that exists to fuck over the anyone beneath the 1%. There is no such thing as a good politician, only ones that are slightly worse than others, it's completely impossible for a good person to become a politician.


----------



## Hugger Brother (Sep 15, 2021)

I think it's important to understand the scope of the potential of the office of the president, which, with vanishingly rare exception, exists simply to rubber stamp the agenda of whichever party inaugurated them. the ideal of the office, the Great Man who cuts through the bullshit and turns the tide of the political moment through sheer force of will and charisma, is descended from the _public perceptions _of certain administrations like Lincoln, TR, and FDR, which, though surpassingly rare, has come to define the national image of what a president _must_ be. through this lens, Biden is a perfectly normal president. his campaign was an incoherent blend of sugar to help the medicine go down, as many people correctly perceive that there is no substance to his agenda whatsoever beyond the agenda of the democratic party which is ultimately the agenda of the capitalist class and the MIC. but this is simply the nature of the country as it has been since the end of WWII. long ago our leaders decided that the business of America would be jets and guns and bullets and bombs, built around a web of foreign entanglements and imperialist projects, and the anesthetization of the public through consumer culture, rather than the material benefit of the increasingly alienated and miserable society that keeps this engine running, and any gestures otherwise are wholly unserious pretense adopted in the name of placation.


----------



## JosephStalin (Sep 18, 2021)

Simply the worst, ever, in less then eight months .  Carter had his fuckups but now and then showed competence and energy.  Biden is incompetent, and his regime is incompetent and paralyzed.

Maybe the only Presidents as bad as Joey are James Buchanan and Herbert Hoover during the last two years of his Presidency.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 18, 2021)

RumblyTumbly said:


> Clinton had the Lewinsky scandal


Does that really matter that much?

Clinton was responsible for the later housing crash.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Sep 18, 2021)

Penrowe said:


> I'm not old enough to remember Carter so would be interesting to hear if we have any old fogies able to compare Eagle Claw with whatever the fuck the Kabul Kerfuffle will be known to history as.



Well, Carter spends his time building homes for the poor.

Biden spends his time seeking power and killing families with drone strikes.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 19, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> Biden spends his time seeking power and killing families with drone strikes


I think this is true for every president since drone strikes were a thing.


----------



## Aussie_Autizzy (Sep 19, 2021)

Pizza Munch said:


> I think he’s about what everyone was expecting. I mean- did anyone vote for him cuz they expected him to be a great leader? The poor man probably needs to be reminded where he is half the time


Joe might be a ass-crack hair smarter than a wheel-chair bound, toe typing spastic.. but Joe is still 10x better option than Trump.


----------



## Aussie_Autizzy (Sep 19, 2021)

Not Gay Jared said:


> I think it's important to understand the scope of the potential of the office of the president, which, with vanishingly rare exception, exists simply to rubber stamp the agenda of whichever party inaugurated them. the ideal of the office, the Great Man who cuts through the bullshit and turns the tide of the political moment through sheer force of will and charisma, is descended from the _public perceptions _of certain administrations like Lincoln, TR, and FDR, which, though surpassingly rare, has come to define the national image of what a president _must_ be. through this lens, Biden is a perfectly normal president. his campaign was an incoherent blend of sugar to help the medicine go down, as many people correctly perceive that there is no substance to his agenda whatsoever beyond the agenda of the democratic party which is ultimately the agenda of the capitalist class and the MIC. but this is simply the nature of the country as it has been since the end of WWII. long ago our leaders decided that the business of America would be jets and guns and bullets and bombs, built around a web of foreign entanglements and imperialist projects, and the anesthetization of the public through consumer culture, rather than the material benefit of the increasingly alienated and miserable society that keeps this engine running, and any gestures otherwise are wholly unserious pretense adopted in the name of placation.


What a load of cum gargling.... The only reason Joe got voted in was because it was an anti-Trumtard vote.. that simple.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Sep 19, 2021)

I didn't have high hopes for Biden but didn't think "pissing France off so bad they recall their ambassador" was on the cards tbh. Wasn't "experienced and sensible foreign policy" half his campaign?


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Sep 19, 2021)

usernames can change now! said:


> I didn't have high hopes for Biden but didn't think "pissing France off so bad they recall their ambassador" was on the cards tbh. Wasn't "experienced and sensible foreign policy" half his campaign?


To be fair, that more on the French being faggots. The UK holding him in contept is more damning.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Sep 19, 2021)

SneEyeMitch said:


> To be fair, that more on the French being faggots. The UK holding him in contept is more damning.


Nah, I'm with the French on this one. If France knew selling Australia nuclear submarines was an option, they'd have offered their own. Biden and Boris went behind France's back to steal a $40B contract.


----------



## thriphhole (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Pee Wee Herman (Sep 19, 2021)

Aussie_Autizzy said:


> Joe might be a ass-crack hair smarter than a wheel-chair bound, toe typing spastic.. but Joe is still 10x better option than Trump.


Looks like your profile pic fits the posts.


----------



## Billy Beer (Sep 19, 2021)

Delivering more than I could have ever hoped for. I thought the fun and games were over when he got voted in, steady, boring, same-old/same-old american politics. But no, everything he touches turns to shit.

I'll be 55 stone at the end of his presidency with all the popcorn I'm eating.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 19, 2021)

BiggerChungus said:


> I vote Mediocre because he's done the job every President's had since around WW1, act as a scapegoat and soak up the country's anger or admiration while the people who make actual decisions get ignored except when it suits their own ends. They get to do whatever they want while the President acts as the lightning rod of national consciousness.


That's how I viewed Trump after a couple years. Mediocre in the sense of not actually doing anything substantial for the health of the country. His attitude was his appeal. Once you take that away, Trump is your typical arrogant businessman turned reality star. 

Biden's "mediocrity" is emphasized with TDS, dementia, awful policy and double standards. The past seven months have been awful, mediocrity would be a compliment if he didn't change a thing from the last presidency.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 19, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> Delivering more than I could have ever hoped for. I thought the fun and games were over when he got voted in, steady, boring, same-old/same-old american politics. But no, everything he touches turns to shit.
> 
> I'll be 55 stone at the end of his presidency with all the popcorn I'm eating.


Excuse me sir this is an AMERICAN thread, please use AMERICAN weight units thank you mmmwah


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 19, 2021)

TheProdigalStunna said:


> 1. He pulled out of Afghanistan, easily the most principled and brave thing a president has done in decades. Yes, it was bungled, but it was necessary. Trump couldn't do it despite of all his phony populist rhetoric because his ego couldn't handle it. The American empire is on its way out and we should celebrate.






Trump's plan was to have us out by a specific date. He even ratified an agreement with the Taliban to HAVE US OUT with mininal issue. Biden wiped his ass with the original agreement, sent MORE Americans down there, and LEFT them in the most irresponsible way possible. All for a photo op. 

And before you ask "if Trump wanted them out by May, why didn't he?" because Congress and Milley sabotaged it during his term because Orange Man Bad.


TheProdigalStunna said:


> 3. He doesn't suck off fossil fuel companies. Keystone Pipeline and fracking can go fuck themselves, and it's a relief that we actually have a president that isn't their slave.


For better and worse, we are compliant with the use of fossil fuels. Before, we had to go to the Middle East for oil. Which contributed to the forever war conflict. Environmentally speaking, I am against the continuous usage of fossil fuels as we are harming the Earth for finite resources that will run out. However, the pipeline would've allowed the US to be independent for valuable resources. A pipeline is statically safer than carting oil through trucks.


potato in mah painus said:


> Living wage is getting pushed by the major corporations like Amazon hard, _because they won't need employees in the next 10 years_. They know their only competition can't compete with that, and making wage slave rates at $15-$20 a hour will make sure said competition dies.


If increasing the minimum wage won't work, then the cost of living must decrease. Colleges know this; therefore it's essential for millennials to HAVE a college degree to be able to live off well.

I can't even be able to purchase a house right off the bat.


----------



## JosephStalin (Sep 19, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> Excuse me sir this is an AMERICAN thread, please use AMERICAN weight units thank you mmmwah


Relax.  One stone equals thirteen pounds.


----------



## Kornula (Sep 19, 2021)

Aussie_Autizzy said:


> Joe might be a ass-crack hair smarter than a wheel-chair bound, toe typing spastic.. but Joe is still 10x better option than Trump.


Nope


----------



## Billy Beer (Sep 19, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> Excuse me sir this is an AMERICAN thread, please use AMERICAN weight units thank you mmmwah


OK. 55 stone = 1 Average American. I've no idea how many 'cups' that is though.


----------



## Ser Prize (Sep 19, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Does that really matter that much?
> 
> Clinton was responsible for the later housing crash.


Clinton also sold USA's nuclear secrets to chyna.


----------

